# New Dog



## WidowMaker (Mar 7, 2006)

well this might be jumping the gun a little bit but i m looking to get a new pup in the spring of 07. Looking for a BIG black lab male, preferably with hip and eye certification. Just looking for places close to me i m from brainerd MN. You can either reply to this messege or send me a messege. Any information would be helpful ty


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

How big of dog are you looking at?


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

he my GF owns her own vet clinic it is in Pequot lakes... I know that is a ways from you but I will get you a 15% discount on all your vet bills and food (I have to see about food, might only be 10% on food) but it would justify going up there.... Let me know!


----------

